# Texas speedcubing



## Devin Palacios (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyone from Texas out there thinking about have a competition set up but need to know if there was enough of y'all out there 
So what do you say want a Texas competition?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sure there is enough interest, there is actually going to be one on November 14th. If it is around Houston or farther East I will be able to go (hopefully)


----------



## Devin Palacios (Oct 31, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'm sure there is enough interest, there is actually going to be one on November 14th. If it is around Houston or farther East I will be able to go (hopefully)



The planed area is Houston or Galveston


----------

